# Toshiba TV Service Manual



## longhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a service manual for the Toshiba 19HLV87 DVD combo TV? Thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Here LINK


----------



## longhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

yustr, thanks for the reply. I was hoping to get a link to the service manual though (this is the user's manual). I need to get the back off of the unit so I can get a dvd out of the internal drive. Removing all of the screws does not completely free the back of the unit and I can't find the "secret" screw or clip. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CaptainMidnight (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Longhawk!

Did you ever find a source for the Toshiba repair manual? (I have a 20-inch Toshiba LCD/DVD purchased in August 2006 and the DVD player no longer works.)


----------



## longhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, Captain:
No luck so far obtaining a service manual. Let me know if you've latched on to one.
Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you check under any stick on labels on the back?

Service manuals are pretty muck like "parts/tools" generally have to buy them.

BG


----------

